# would it be ever possible to have a Rs2 in the states



## AudiRs2Porsche (Jun 15, 2005)

if somehow it was for sale in the USA.... i would be all over it..... i look at that car as the biggest sleeper ever..... that car could be the meanest audi ever.... wish i could get to see it in person


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: would it be ever possible to have a Rs2 in the states (AudiRs2Porsche)*

25 years from when they were made, you should be able to bring them into the US with no problems.


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: would it be ever possible to have a Rs2 in the states (Harold)*

the 1st 'documented' S2 coupe' conversion in the US just sold on ebay. It was a fully fledged swap with all factory specs except for a chip. It sold for like 30k. Pearl white. But its still only S2 status.


----------



## snoogins (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: would it be ever possible to have a Rs2 in the states (AudiRs2Porsche)*

There are several documented cars in the US right now, but I don't know how they skirted the Feds. One is the infamous "Sewickly" car
that was brought in for a supposed "electronics test mule". Nobody has seen it recently, and rumor has it that it was crushed. There's a guy in KY that "says" he can get anything into the country. But i highly doubt that.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: would it be ever possible to have a Rs2 in the states (Harold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harold* »_25 years from when they were made, you should be able to bring them into the US with no problems.









I seriously doubt that there are many good RS2s left by then, those cars live a hard life


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

a local tuning shop has an RS2 here.


----------



## AudiRs2Porsche (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (sevenVT)*

can we see some pictures?????
and yes the rs2 in 25 years would be VERY hard to come buy.... i read the 5 cyl had alot of problems with vibration


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (AudiRs2Porsche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiRs2Porsche* »_ i read the 5 cyl had alot of problems with vibration

No, not really. The Audi 5-cyl is known as a very smooth engine.
RS2 Pictures


----------



## AudiRs2Porsche (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*

i dont kno thats what i read somewhere..... sevenVT i want to see pics of the rs2 at the local shop near you


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (AudiRs2Porsche)*

If you have ever driven an Audi 5 cylinder, even the old 5000's you'd realize that vibration is nearly nonexistant. My father purchased my 5000s from me (@150k miles) 4 years ago, and It still drives/sounds like new besides the various exhaust leaks. At about 250k by now he has replaced many parts but engine components hasn't been part of it. It has been bullet proof, and I don't drive defensively with 5spd. 
Oh, BTW the 5cylinder sort of made Audi, as far as engines are concerned. I've heard that 5 valves per cylinder hasn't been working out since they are going back to the 16v for the new turbo 4 cylinder. 
With this car being such a rare find in europe, I'm sure just finding a good example that is acctually for sale and still for sale at a reasonable price would be unrealistic. From what I've gathered from various sources, importing a car depends on the amount of work involved in converting the emission system to US-spec, and the cost of acctual freight. I have heard of a Skyline importer that charges about 8k for the whole package, not including the cost of the vehicle itself, but that is profit income and labor included I'm sure. If you DIY you might be looking at about 5k+ in expenses to get it over here.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Sciroccist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccist* »_I've heard that 5 valves per cylinder hasn't been working out since they are going back to the 16v for the new turbo 4 cylinder. 

The reason why they are leaving the 5-valve for a 4-valve head is because of the FSI, direct injection system. The injector sits directly in the combustion chamber, so the injector takes the place of the 5th valve. The engineers just counldt find room for 5 valves, a spark plug and an injector at the same time, so one of the valves had to go.


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (PerL)*

I realize this. i was just messin with the A4 guy, because he mentioned the 5 cylinder having vibration problems...just a goof


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: would it be ever possible to have a Rs2 in the states (AudiRs2Porsche)*

there is one i PA








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1970172


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: would it be ever possible to have a Rs2 in the states (snoogins)*

holy crap, holy crap, holy crap, i've seen that car. The white one. Saw it a while ago, my heart skipped a beat. Does this make me special?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: would it be ever possible to have a Rs2 in the states (Mrb00st)*

ahh..the 5 door 911...
the swickley car is still around a i believe..swickley is just outside pittsburgh and is VERY wealthy (mario lemieux and sidney crobsy live there)...and ive heard rumors that is still around..
but if you have a load of money..go to germany..buy one, store it until the 25 is up..bring it over...


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: would it be ever possible to have a Rs2 in the states (HarvVAG)*

Check out what's driving around here in Slovenia (already posted it so I won't copy, here's the url, just find my post.







):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=5




_Modified by urquattro83 at 6:44 AM 10-21-2005_


----------



## AudiRs2Porsche (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: would it be ever possible to have a Rs2 in the states (urquattro83)*

Its sorta like a legend isnt it... LOL people have pictures and seen it but dont know anything about its whereabouts or if the evil american empire has taketh the almighty audi supercar..... this is great.....


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: would it be ever possible to have a Rs2 in the states (AudiRs2Porsche)*

did anyone check the batcave @ Wayne Manor?


----------



## thetatau87 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: would it be ever possible to have a Rs2 in the states (AudiRs2Porsche)*

Why not just buy a 1995 S6 Avant? They were sold in the US and have the AAN 20v 5cy turbo engine. It would be easy to mod it well past RS2 power levels. THAT would be the ultimate Audi sleeper. The S6 Avant looks really tame when compared to the RS2, although not as rare. They are a little bigger/heavier than the RS2 because the S6 was based on the C5 chassis but finding a nice S6 Avant is a whole lot easire and cheaper than trying to get an RS2 over here.
This S6 Avant just sold on E-bay for a song.








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...S%3A1


----------



## AudiRs2Porsche (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: would it be ever possible to have a Rs2 in the states (thetatau87)*

well my mom has that same car but a6.... i was looking at the S6Plus today....... and i read taht in 97 they only made 97 units.....


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: would it be ever possible to have a Rs2 in the states (thetatau87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetatau87* »_...the S6 was based on the C5 chassis...

That's C4.







And if you ask me the RS2 and the S6 Plus are the top two avants in the last few decades... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: would it be ever possible to have a Rs2 in the states (AudiRs2Porsche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiRs2Porsche* »_well my mom has that same car but a6.... i was looking at the S6Plus today....... and i read taht in 97 they only made 97 units.....

the S6+ was only mad in Germany which would make it harder and even more expensive to buy then a RS2


----------



## thetatau87 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: would it be ever possible to have a Rs2 in the states (TooLowForNYC)*

Also, the S6+ V8 isn't as mod friendly as the 5 cyl turbo AAN. The AAN can put down 400+ whp fairly easily if you spend a moderate amount of cash.


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: would it be ever possible to have a Rs2 in the states (AudiRs2Porsche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiRs2Porsche* »_well my mom has that same car but a6.... i was looking at the S6Plus today....... and i read taht in 97 they only made 97 units.....

They made 97 S6 plus sedans and 880 S6 plus avants.
http://rsmodels.net/index.php?..._id=4


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: (sevenVT)*

SevenVT
as a Vermonter, I'd like to know where you saw this.


_Modified by PitViper at 11:20 PM 11-12-2005_


----------

